# Bell Helm in Canuck Design



## gchul (8. März 2006)

Hallo erstmal,

habt Ihr in der Bike Frau Prémont mit dem Bell Helm in Rocky Team Design gesehen? Nich schläscht. Weiss jemand ob und wo es den Helm zu kaufen gibt?

Danke und schönen Gruß

gchul


----------



## Catsoft (8. März 2006)

Hallo!
Ich hab mal bei BA nachgefragt. Gibts nicht zu kaufen   Aber ich überlege mir einen anfertigen zu lassen....

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (10. März 2006)

Also wenn du wen gefunden hast wo man das machen lassen kann dann würd ich das gerne wissen ich hab nämlich den Helm aber leider nur in silber


----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2006)

es gab da mal eine serie von Bell selbst in diesem Design !! 
war glaube ich, letztes jahr ??, mein Händler hatte auch einen


----------



## Catsoft (11. März 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> es gab da mal eine serie von Bell selbst in diesem Design !!
> war glaube ich, letztes jahr ??, mein Händler hatte auch einen



Hat er noch?


----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er noch?



nein, er hat ihn weiter verkauft


----------

